# Best made hearing protection ear muffs?



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

My ear muff's head band broke, so I need a new set. I use them for mowing the grass with my tractor and working in the shop. After having the last one break, I am looking for a highly recommended one that is better made.

I wear eyeglasses, so they must work with glasses. Any suggestions? I am using moldable ear plugs now, but like ear muffs better.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Shooters muffs with electronic control are best, IMHO. They allow you to hear voices, but block out noise, and are adjustable. But not inexpensive. Check sportsman supply such as Dicks, gun stores.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Huh? :laughing:

You can find them rated for different decibel levels.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Most ear muffs and plugs are rated to reduce noise by 17-33 db. Better than that gets real pricey. Most safety regulations say earplugs and ear muffs for protectkon over 80 Db which really isn't all that loud. 

I've got a cheap pair and ha e been wanting to upgrade but can't find any better than I already have locally.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The American Rifleman is a good place to look for ear muffs.

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Electronic ear muffs*



Just Bill said:


> Shooters muffs with electronic control are best, IMHO. They allow you to hear voices, but block out noise, and are adjustable. But not inexpensive. Check sportsman supply such as Dicks, gun stores.


I found some at Tractor Supply, discount bin, $12.99 each, got 3 pair.
Try www.midsouthshooters.com also. :thumbsup: bill
http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=0014197043


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Ear muffs are like abssolutely everything else in the world...you can get everything from lower quality to top-of-the-line. It all depends on how much you want to pay. Your hearing is very important...so I would recommend top qquality. I have a set I got about 4 years ago from a police friend who got them for me at a police supply store that are used at the shooting range.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a pair that I got at Menards, with the Stanley name on them, with an AM/FM radio I like em.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Just Bill said:


> Shooters muffs with electronic control are best, IMHO. They allow you to hear voices, but block out noise, and are adjustable. But not inexpensive. Check sportsman supply such as Dicks, gun stores.


There are a couple of Dicks stores locally to me, so I will give it a look.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

mwhals said:


> There are a couple of Dicks stores locally to me, so I will give it a look.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


and a Gander Mountain at the Southridge location.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

Colt W. Knight said:


> and a Gander Mountain at the Southridge location.


Yep! I will check Dicks and Gander Mountain out tomorrow after I meet my former coworkers for lunch at Cozumel's. Time to out and fire up the tractor to finish the rest of the yard.

Mark


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I use the Lowe's 3M cheapies and I'm happy with them. I'm sure you could pay as much as you want, but for $13, when they break or are eaten by ear sweat, it won't hurt my feelings. I've had them for 2+ years now. Oh, and they are really adjustable - they fit my big ol' head and they adjust to fit my 2 year old. 

I also wear glasses full time and these muffs don't hurt my ears when wearing glasses. I also use them for mowing the lawn in addition to woodworking or when my wife is nearby. Another plus is that there is enough room inside that I can wear my earbuds for my iPod while mowing.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Whatever kind you get, take the foam out, put a piece of carpet underlayment in (or the foam from your broken set), and then put the original foam back in. The decibel level (not decimal, which has to do with numbers) reduction goes way up. This is why I buy the cheap ones (although I hate the fold up ones). Then I double the foam and can't hear the wife yell at me.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's a bunch*

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...&catalogId=10001&langId=-1&CMID=TOP_SEARCH_GO
Wide range of prices. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Peltor are about the best, IMHO. Less then $25 and 60 db reduction. (I think) I wear them with glasses and metal ear pieces. Seem to work just fine and are comfortable.

I would strongly advise against any type of radio in the ear muffs for two reasons. First is distraction and second is that the volume needed to listen may add to hearing damage. Remember that hearing damage NEVER HEALS. Any hearing damage is additive, over your lifetime.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

> 60 db reduction. (I think)


Can't be. 

But on a related subject, did you guys know that for every 10 db increase, the noise doubles? So, normal talking might be 60. A decibel level of 70 is twice as loud as 60. And 80 is twice as loud as 70. So when you hear of rock bands putting out 120 db (I used to play in one), it is horrendously loud. It's about 64 times louder than normal talking. And a jet engine, at 130, is twice as loud as that !


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

The dB system is logarithmic. a 3dB increase in loudness takes 2x the energy to produce. A difference of 10dB takes 10x the energy to produce. But because the ear hears logarithmically instead of linearly a 10dB increase seems like it is twice as loud while a 3dB increase is just noticeable.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah Bud, you're right. It's only a 30 db reduction. I just looked up the specs at Peltor.

At any rate, I don't think that you'll find anything much better.

Beware that there are some "In The Ear" plugs that claim better numbers. HOWEVER I don't think that their tests account for bone conduction of the sounds.

I use the Peltor 105s in the shop and something very similar with 2 way communication at the track. Even at a track like Bristol, LOML and I could carry on a conversation.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I use the Peltors too. They are adjustable, pretty comfortable, and also have good sound reduction. I think I paid close to $30 per pair.
Nick


----------

